# Muscle tear off the bone



## Shannon D (May 11, 2009)

Hi guys i have been training for around 12 months. A few months back (Dec) i started noticing that doing flyes fatigued my left shoulder. I thought this was just from repetition so i started going physio however i stopped excerising due to the fact that the faitgues started happening with any and all excercises i tried to do. An ultra-sound recently discovered that i have a large partial tear in one of my left rotator cuffs. The doctor mentioned that it had tore off the bone. My concern is; has anyone suffered a similar problem and have you been able to make a full recovery and be able to train just as hard as before the injury?


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2009)

are you going to get the tear repaired?

patrick


----------



## Shannon D (May 11, 2009)

Apparently the doctor and physio says it should heal with time and rest. I have another appointment with the doctor in 3 days and he may consider using a quaterzone injection. With this injury however i have not experienced any intense pain and i have full range of movement. The only thing i feel is fatigue if i lift something heavy enough


----------



## stew2k8 (May 12, 2009)

ouch that sounds very painful, i hope it gets better soon.

I think my father had something similar a few years back, they treated his with some injections and it seems to have sorted itself out.


----------



## Shannon D (May 13, 2009)

anyone here had any similar injuries?


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2009)

Your description of the injury doesn't really give a lot for people to know if they did or not.

Muscles involved?  Size of tear?

Not really the same.  But I just had surgery 7 months ago for a torn labrum in my shoulder, reattached with two anchors.


----------

